

A keyboard that doesn't suck: Filco 104-key - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/review-filco-majestouch-keyboard-2010045/

======
rit
I have one of these on my desk and it's truly a fantastic keyboard, especially
for the price.

I advocated for it in a previous article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020447>

(The Majestouch Click Otaku is basically the same unit. Click == what kind of
key switches (longer pull, clicky = Click, slightly shorter pull and more
squidgy = Touch; Otaku = No printed keycaps))

I bang on this keyboard day and night and it just keeps taking the beating. As
far as attestations go, I've done a few orders through Elite Keyboards and
it's been nothing but up and up, shipped fast. I haven't dealt with any
customer service issues like "my keyboard broke and I have to return it" but
be aware of the VERY strict return policies. Each keyboard on their site has a
diff. policy based on what internal switches it is, and they are CLEAR about
it. But... in many cases you return for repair and it may be 4-8 weeks. Not
that you're likely to have issues if you take good care of your new best
friend.

------
joe_bleau
But how does it compare to the gold standard, the IBM/Lexmark/Unicomp Model M?
IMO no keyboard review is complete without that comparison.

~~~
rit
The Cherry Blue & Brown switches are damn close. I don't have an IBM to
compare with - but this switch set is the first keys I've been happy with in
probably a decade. They're built to be reliable, consistent and last FOREVER,
like the Model M.

------
jaykay109
This guy is truly a keyboard-o-phile. Well done.

